# caad10 users save system works ?



## alp aslan (Dec 6, 2010)

Hi, How did you find caad10's save system and riding comfort, is it successful as carbon frames ? Thanks bye 
Alp


----------



## alp aslan (Dec 6, 2010)

is There no one ? I am waiting reviews from caad10 users, thanks bye


----------



## Breneko (May 9, 2011)

As successful as carbon frames? No.
Is it a smooth stiff ride that compares to entry and some mid level carbon frames?
I believe so. It definitely won't rattle you like an old aluminum frame. You can feel the road but it feels good. Try one.


----------



## alp aslan (Dec 6, 2010)

I hope you are right because I ordered and a ittle worry about it.


----------



## Breneko (May 9, 2011)

I don't have one yet but I have ridden two caad 10 3s and a 5, and ordered a 3. I believe it is an acceptable ride compared to carbon bikes I tested, but it's really preference. You should probably sit down and ride one at least i 10 miles on various terrain before buying....I think you'll be pleasantly surprised when yours arrives though.


----------



## 2Wheels2Freedom (Mar 16, 2011)

I had an old aluminum bike and the excess vibrations are what finally made me give her up. I still have my old steel for commuting and from my perspective, my Caad10 is almost as smooth as my steel with @100 psi in the tires. Yes, you can tell whether the surface is smooth or rough but it doesn't leave me sore at the end of the ride like my old aluminum bike did. 
I have hit some poorly constructed manhole covers but for me the best example was the quarry. I was coming back from a ride and decided to try a new way home. Bad idea. What I didn't realize was that my new route took me right by a quarry where they also made concrete. Before I realized it there was bits of dried concrete everywhere and I rode right over them. The SAVE system saved me that day. I kept control of the bike (even with 110psi in the tires) and could still walk when I got home. 
I can't really speak to the comparison to a carbon bike but I hope this helps. 
Plus... it seems like the SuperSix Evo is almost exactly the same frame design as the Caad10. To me that is a very high compliment.


----------



## MadRoc92 (Mar 24, 2004)

I intended to go with carbon and I got a CAAD 10 because, to my surprise, I actually thought it felt better than carbon. Not harsh at all and more lively.


----------



## alp aslan (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks very much, I red a lot of writings about this bike and I decided for it, but some people worry me, why don't you buy a carbon bike , you were using alu bike before why again alu?
my carbon alternative was synapse and price changes 600 usd, I thought caad10 faster than synapse and maybe if save system works it woud be perfect.
I thought and said; price , alu is stiff and comfortable for alu bike.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

alp aslan said:


> Thanks very much, I red a lot of writings about this bike and I decided for it, but some people worry me, why don't you buy a carbon bike , you were using alu bike before why again alu?
> my carbon alternative was synapse and price changes 600 usd, I thought caad10 faster than synapse and maybe if save system works it woud be perfect.
> I thought and said; price , alu is stiff and comfortable for alu bike.



The bikes are different. The synapse is built with a more relaxed geo. I like the more aggressive feel of the CAAD10. 

If you are struggling with ride comfort, get 25c tires and run a little lower pressure. Then, go for a carbon bar. Those 2 things helped me get rid of that road buz


----------



## wedge962005 (Jan 4, 2010)

Mine is much smoother than any other alu frame I've ridden. It is also smoother than quite a few lower end carbon frames I've owned or ridden. It is not as smooth as my 2010 Madone 6 Series.


----------



## clnr (Jun 16, 2008)

The material in the frame has less to do with the comfort than the frame and tube design.


----------



## 7he ]-[0rr0r (Mar 18, 2009)

Frig man people rode aluminum before and didn't die I ride an old CAAD4 and still love it and while I've not rode a lot of different frames I don't really feel the frame is something I need to upgrade. If you need more comfort when you get it you'd be surprised the difference latex tubes make.


----------

